# My auto insurance went up too 800.00 dollars a year.



## Robert59 (Jan 4, 2021)

Was 600.00 dollars a year for me two years ago with no tickets in years. I think it went up after I turned 60 years old. I live in this small city of 30,000 retired people and a university which has only 13,000 students. How much do you pay in vehicle insurance a year?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Insurance for dear husbands full-size Toyota pickup truck... $1700.00 a year.

For my little Toyota Camry, $1400.00 a year.

We both enjoy a safe drivers discount which rewards us with a 40% savings.

We both carry just the basic one million dollar coverage as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2021)

The full-year was $1,177.30 which included some sort of discount due to the pandemic.

That's for full coverage on an inexpensive 8-year-old vehicle, no accidents, low mileage, good driver discount, etc...

I carry more insurance than the state minimum in an effort to protect myself from any potential lawsuits that could result from an accident.

There is really no way to compare auto insurance among a group of people in different states, different vehicles, coverage amounts, etc...

It's probably best to get an online quote or a quote from a full-service insurance broker if they are available in your state.

Good luck!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 4, 2021)

Robert59 you list TN & MI as your locations. Are you paying for both states? From 600 to 800 is a big concern.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2021)

Mine went up, too, but after it went down for a while "due to hardships during COVID". We're probably going to be paying for covid relief in myriad ways.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 4, 2021)

Approx $1,300 per year for a 6 year old Cadillac ATS (small car).  And I live in a semi rural area.


----------



## cookiei (Jan 4, 2021)

About $370/year for liability only with coverage of 250k/person 500k/accident.


----------



## cookiei (Jan 4, 2021)

Duplicate


----------



## cookiei (Jan 4, 2021)

Is there an option to delete duplicate post?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

Full year, fully comprehensive  with No claims bonus, and accident recovery ... total of £140 per year....

Wow! You folks insurance is HIGH!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

$478 per year for full coverage.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Robert59 you list TN & MI as your locations. Are you paying for both states? From 600 to 800 is a big concern.


Paying in Tennessee only. If I lived in Michigan I would be paying 2000.00 a year per vehicle I've been told. Michigan has some new insurance program by the state everybody pays 2000.00 incase you get in a real bad accident that needs medical care for rest of your life.


----------



## Knight (Jan 4, 2021)

cookiei said:


> Is there an option to delete duplicate post?


best way I found was to open 2nd post use edit, clear text & write deleted


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Full year, fully comprehensive  with No claims bonus, and accident recovery ... total of £140 per year....
> 
> Wow! You folks insurance is HIGH!!!


In addition to the type of car, premiums depend on the area where you live and/or drive. I was surprised how high my auto insurance was when I moved to a small town so I asked my insurer about it. One of the reasons given - the route I took to get to work was notorious for large trucks throwing gravel and flying objects, damaging windshields, grills, headlamps and hoods.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 4, 2021)

There are dozens of "variables" that determine the cost of auto insurance.  Every couple of years, I like to get quotes from other insurance companies....which usually results in several nuisance phone calls, and e-mails, but at least that tells me if my current insurance is competitively priced.  Outside of the few years that I was overseas in the military, I have been with the same company since I started driving, 62 years ago.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 4, 2021)

i think mine is $425 a year? give or take. pre-covid.


----------



## old medic (Jan 4, 2021)

Ours runs about $1200 a year with full coverage on 4 vehicles


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> In addition to the type of car, premiums depend on the area where you live and/or drive. I was surprised how high my auto insurance was when I moved to a small town so I asked my insurer about it. One of the reasons given - the route I took to get to work was notorious for large trucks throwing gravel and flying objects, damaging windshields, grills, headlamps and hoods.


It's exactly the same criteria here. If I lived in London ciy, my premiums would be higher, but about triple, or if I lived in a high theft area .. still nothing near those prices you folks are paying tho'... however , correct me if I'm wrong , you don't pay annual road tax do you ?

We pay an annual road tax dependant on the size of our cars..my road tax is around £140.... my o/h road tax is somewhere around £600 and his insurance is around £1000..but for an expensive  high end vehicle


----------



## terry123 (Jan 5, 2021)

I have an older Corolla and only carry Liability on it. Around $600 a year.  But it is rated as pleasure use as I don't work outside of the house anymore. Its a 2008 Corolla but only has 27,000 actual miles.  It was a demo with 5000 miles on it when I bought it.  I worked at car dealerships for many years and knew not to buy brand new since they depreciate so much the instant you drive it off the lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I have an older Corolla and only carry Liability on it. Around $600 a year.  But it is rated as pleasure use as I don't work outside of the house anymore. Its a 2008 Corolla but only has 27,000 actual miles.  It was a demo with 5000 miles on it when I bought it.  I worked at car dealerships for many years and knew not to buy brand new since they depreciate so much the instant you drive it off the lot.


yes that's very true about new cars, you could lose as much as a third of the price driving out of the car lot... ..but wow only 27k on a 13 year old car... that's amazing !!  that car should last for a very long time yet Terry...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm curious about the new Milewise program from Allstate and others.  The idea is that you pay a low basic rate for your insurance and then an additional per-mile rate when you are actually driving the vehicle.

The program is not available where I live but it sounds like it might be a good fit for me now that I drive less than 2,000 miles per year.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's exactly the same criteria here. If I lived in London ciy, my premiums would be higher, but about triple, or if I lived in a high theft area .. still nothing near those prices you folks are paying tho'... however , *correct me if I'm wrong , you don't pay annual road tax do you ?*
> 
> We pay an annual road tax dependant on the size of our cars..my road tax is around £140.... my o/h road tax is somewhere around £600 and his insurance is around £1000..but for an expensive  high end vehicle


You are correct ...I think. My state does have a similar tax. I think it's a "gas tax" (petrol). tbh I'm not sure, it might have been repealed or expired. California has so many taxes - some fluctuate annually, others come and go - that it's hard to keep track.


----------

